# pre-emergent options in Canada



## thebaj (Aug 18, 2020)

Hello,

I was looking for prodiamine in Canada. I'm in Mississauga, ON. But, I don't think its available in small quantities or at a reasonable price.

Are there any other options for a pre-emergent for crabgrass in my area?

Thanks


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Maybe try and get some from someone on here? Maybe someone will message you or post in marketplace or the Canada sub forum.

I was able to buy small amounts (5oz, 7.5oz, etc) from an eBay seller in Ontario who has disappeared. When I'm close to running out I'm going to try and split a 5lb from seedworldusa.com at least 2 ways...just way too much for my lawn.


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

The 65 WDG on seedworld is enough to last a home owner with say 5k sq ft AND applied at the Maximum annual rate every year so many years they will likely never finish it in a life time. And that's max rate, and with shorter Canadian seasons max rate might be used first time. I didn't ever use max rate because I like to overseed a section each year seed down mid to late August...so no more than 4-5 months of protection is ever needed.

I use seedworld too much, I got addicted but the quali pro 65 WDG is probably the one thing I would get. With the prodiamine all the money I spent ordering post emergent herbicides was basically not needed because I get hardly any weeds. I would get prodiame and the smallest bottle of speedzone and your done.

The time saved on were control, the greener grass with no weeds taking nutrients and sunlight, the yellowing stress from most weed killers.....or paying someone to treat weeds will cost far far more money, time and stress than 1 order of the 65 WDG prodiame and you get a nicer lawn.

It's so worth it....and I was nervous the first time i ordered. It's so ridiculous now to me after getting accustomed to ordering.

It's not that expensive and now I can give my father some every year and even a Christmas gift for a friend into lawn care and still know I'll never use it all.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm sure you can work out a deal with a member from Ontario area. I give some of mine away to neighbors for free. I have a 30yr supply at max rates. Less weeds on their yard means less weed seeds on mine. Ask in the canadian folder for some exchange/deal.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

thebaj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was looking for prodiamine in Canada. I'm in Mississauga, ON. But, I don't think its available in small quantities or at a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


I'm in Windsor and have a lot - would be happy to share/sell you some if you're ever down this way.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

thebaj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was looking for prodiamine in Canada. I'm in Mississauga, ON. But, I don't think its available in small quantities or at a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I've given some of mine away and I now have 38,500 sq. ft. So I can't help you out.

2 options:

1) Post something in the Ontario Sub forum 
2) Buy it from Seed World. The 5lb bag isn't too expensive and I think it's well worth the money

PreM is not available in Canada because it is banned. Seed World will be your source, should you choose to buy it. Yes they ship to Ontario and no, you won't have any issues getting it across the border.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

@mucknine. I'm in Windsor. If you have extra preM, I would like to buy some from you.


----------



## yardnutz (Jul 11, 2018)

Marzbar said:


> @mucknine. I'm in Windsor. If you have extra preM, I would like to buy some from you.


I have mine coming on Mon from SW after 2 weeks plus of waiting. I'm located in Mississauga. Pm me we can work it out.


----------



## toronto1 (Jun 13, 2018)

@Harts are you using this product?
https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/diuron-80-df-pre-emergent-herbicide-5-lbs?_pos=1&_sid=928e6f652&_ss=r


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

toronto1 said:


> @Harts are you using this product?
> https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/diuron-80-df-pre-emergent-herbicide-5-lbs?_pos=1&_sid=928e6f652&_ss=r


No, I use this: https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/prodiamine-65-wdg-herbicide-generic-barricade-5-lbs?_pos=2&_sid=67961bdf7&_ss=r


----------



## RobotArms52 (9 mo ago)

Where can I purchase pre emergent and have it shipped to Canada??


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

RobotArms52 said:


> Where can I purchase pre emergent and have it shipped to Canada??


Look at the post above you.

https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/prodiamine-65wdg-herbicide-guardrail-barricade-crabgrass-control-5-lbs

If you truly have 255 sqft that's like 10 lifetimes worth.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

If you only have 225 sf, I wouldn't waste your money. That should be an easy area to keep weed free.


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

@thebaj - I live just north of the GTA (Toronto) Ontario and I have for sale prodiamine and also 3way herbicide in 32 oz spray bottle that is ready to use.
PM for more info.


----------



## PS Oshawa (9 mo ago)

Anyone have site for soil temp reports? Seems to be sites for the States can't find anything for GTA.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

The ones in Canada aren't great. Use the gdd tracker and put in a Buffalo zip code being you are in Ontario. You can extrapolate fairly easily from the map. Its basically around time for pre m in your location Oshawa. I'm going to be applying next week after this weekends cold shot.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

PS Oshawa said:


> Anyone have site for soil temp reports? Seems to be sites for the States can't find anything for GTA.


I'm using the Yard Mastery free app to log my applications, I use a Buffalo zip code and the soil temp is in the top corner when you open it.


----------



## PS Oshawa (9 mo ago)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## stop26 (9 mo ago)

I'm in Windsor and have a lot - would be happy to share/sell you some if you're ever down this way.
[/quote]

I'm in Windsor. Do you still have some to share/sell?


----------



## CoastieGuy (9 mo ago)

Major newbie here. I've just purchased a 5lb bottle of Quali-Pro Prodiamine 65 WDG Herbicide from Seed World. I'm located in SW Ontario and currently I'm stuck at work until Wednesday (April 27th). Before I left for work (2 weeks ago) the soil temp was 55F. It's now up to 60/65F. The Prodiamine just arrived today and it's killing me that I can't get it down (24 degrees outside today).

Question: I've read that the target temperatures for pre em is around 55F. If I spray when I get home with the temps at around 60/65F, will it even work? Am I too late and just waisting my time and resources? I have read that some people chose to apply the product in two steps, once at 55F for 2 months then when the soil is at 70F for another 2 months. 
I'd appreciate any insight! My lawn is about 2 years old now and we are starting to see a lot of wanted broadleaf, clover and different grab grasses. 
I also bought Tenacity a year ago but have. It used that either. 
Thanks.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

CoastieGuy said:


> Major newbie here. I've just purchased a 5lb bottle of Quali-Pro Prodiamine 65 WDG Herbicide from Seed World. I'm located in SW Ontario and currently I'm stuck at work until Wednesday (April 27th). Before I left for work (2 weeks ago) the soil temp was 55F. It's now up to 60/65F. The Prodiamine just arrived today and it's killing me that I can't get it down (24 degrees outside today).
> 
> Question: I've read that the target temperatures for pre em is around 55F. If I spray when I get home with the temps at around 60/65F, will it even work? Am I too late and just waisting my time and resources? I have read that some people chose to apply the product in two steps, once at 55F for 2 months then when the soil is at 70F for another 2 months.
> I'd appreciate any insight! My lawn is about 2 years old now and we are starting to see a lot of wanted broadleaf, clover and different grab grasses.
> ...


It's never too late to apply your pre-'em.. you just might have missed some stuff…. Keep in mind that the pre ''em is not really for broadleaf weeds.. it's more about weedy grasses..a typical three way can take out the broadleaf stuff. Tenacity has its uses, but not really good for problems you are describing. Seems everyone is on a tenacity kick these days. If it is all you have it could help with weed control.


----------



## stop26 (9 mo ago)

CoastieGuy said:


> Major newbie here. I've just purchased a 5lb bottle of Quali-Pro Prodiamine 65 WDG Herbicide from Seed World. I'm located in SW Ontario and currently I'm stuck at work until Wednesday (April 27th). Before I left for work (2 weeks ago) the soil temp was 55F. It's now up to 60/65F. The Prodiamine just arrived today and it's killing me that I can't get it down (24 degrees outside today).
> 
> Question: I've read that the target temperatures for pre em is around 55F. If I spray when I get home with the temps at around 60/65F, will it even work? Am I too late and just waisting my time and resources? I have read that some people chose to apply the product in two steps, once at 55F for 2 months then when the soil is at 70F for another 2 months.
> I'd appreciate any insight! My lawn is about 2 years old now and we are starting to see a lot of wanted broadleaf, clover and different grab grasses.
> ...


I'm also in SW Ontario. Do you want to sell any since my understanding is the 5lb bottle could not be used in a lifetime and will not last that long?


----------



## Ontariocowboy (9 mo ago)

Also looking for some Prodiamine if you are willing to sell some?


----------



## NewLawnOwner (9 mo ago)

I'm new to the forum and new to the whole lawn care. I'm located in Windsor ON and I've been trying to educate myself on how to take care of my new lawn.

I'm wondering if anyone on this thread is located in or near Windsor ON and has some extra Prodiamine they're will to share for the right price.

On the same topic, it seems Soctts Turf Builder Weed Prevent Corn Gluten Meal is the only option available to us Canadian in local stores. Has anyone tried this? Does it work?

Thanks


----------



## London_ontario (9 mo ago)

New here. Any recommendations/solutions? Reseeded spring 2021 and now stuck with this (crab grass?) all over the lawn. Too much to pull by hand. Approximately 3000 sq ft. Located in London, Ontario. Willing to buy/split with anyone in SW Ontario.

We also use Tru Green every season to service the lawn, but would prefer to manage it ourselves but unsure what you order from the States.


----------



## Ausmar34 (8 mo ago)

I would be Interested in splitting or buying Quali-Pro Prodiamine 65 WDG Herbicide from Seed World.

I'm located in the GTA and can come to you. Please PM if interested.


----------



## blnickel (5 mo ago)

Newbie to the site here! I'm in Alberta and after talking to seedworld this month, they stopped shipping pre-emergents to Canada at this time. Arg...Is anyone willing to share and ship some prodiamine to me if possible?


----------



## blnickel (5 mo ago)

London_ontario said:


> New here. Any recommendations/solutions? Reseeded spring 2021 and now stuck with this (crab grass?) all over the lawn. Too much to pull by hand. Approximately 3000 sq ft. Located in London, Ontario. Willing to buy/split with anyone in SW Ontario.
> 
> We also use Tru Green every season to service the lawn, but would prefer to manage it ourselves but unsure what you order from the States.


That looks like quackgrass to me


----------

